
The Joy of The Joy of Clojure Closure - fogus
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/03/07/the-joy-of-the-joy-of-clojure/
======
rbxbx
Can't help but be reminded of [http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/03/why-why-
functional-progr...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/03/why-why-functional-
programming-matters.html)

Congrats on the job with Relevance, they seem like a great company :)

~~~
fogus
> Can't help but be reminded...

That's what I was shooting for. :-)

~~~
raganwald
You appear to have overshot the target, this book looks _better_ than anything
I've written. Nice work!

------
mseebach
Is there any meaningful way I can buy this book in the UK? I'm fine paying $45
for the book + eBook + MEAP, but I refuse on principle to pay $13 for
international untracked surface shipping when Amazon will send it to me for
free, tracked (but I can't seem to get the eBook through them).

EDIT: "Buy it" in the sense of getting the eBook now and the paper-version
eventually.

------
jdludlow
Hopefully this means that a new PDF is being released soon. The book is great,
but I've been disappointed with Manning's early access program. The last
update was released in August 2010. Then we jump to March 2011, where we still
don't have an update from the publisher.

Apparently I've been spoiled by the frequency of updates from PragProg.

~~~
lylejohnson
Agreed. I bought the MEAP for "Joy of Clojure" in August 2010, and the MEAP
for "Taming Text" a couple of months later (November) -- no updates for either
book since the initial purchase. I was glad to get the early content, but I've
lowered my expectations for future dealings with Manning.

------
djacobs
Congrats to both of you. I'm still waiting on my hardcopy to read this from
cover to cover. If the beta is any indicator, this is going to be a really
compelling read.

Any idea when the MEAP orders should start shipping?

~~~
dkersten
Yeah, I've been kinda-on-off reading the MEAP PDF, but can't wait to get a
print copy to really dig into it.

~~~
lylejohnson
In his post he says that "the paperback will be bound and available sometime
in mid-March to book retailers," so I'd assume it will arrive within the next
couple of weeks at the latest.

------
briancarper
Having read the betas, I can't recommend this book strongly enough to people
wanting to master Clojure. The authors really know their stuff.

------
dermatthias
This morning I was thinking about writing a tweet why the book is still not
available in a dead-wood fashion, because I don't really like reading
ebooks/PDFs (I preordered the book as pdf and print version through MEAP). But
then it came to me that such a tweet will not speed up the process in any way.
So I skipped it...

Nice to see this post now :)

------
gyom
I really wish they had picked another cover, though. I know that all these
characters are just there to give the various books some sort of identity
(like O'Reilly does with animals), but I don't really enjoy seeing a dirty
homeless drunkard on top of my favorite Clojure book/ebook.

I'll probably figure out some way to alter the book to avoid being reminded of
that cross-eyed Victorian chimney cleaner whenever I think of the joy of
Clojure.

~~~
fogus
His nickname throughout the process of writing was Jack... as in "the Ripper".
Maybe that'll help dispel the chimney sweep from your mind. ;-)

------
kumarshantanu
Congrat's to @fogus and @chouser - it's a wonderful book.

------
doorhammer
So stoked to get this book.

I realize this comment isn't a novel or interesting insight, but I had to
express just how amped I am for this to show up at my door.

There's nothing quite like the feel and smell of a new coding tome.

------
bdr
Hmm... I pre-ordered this book over a year ago, yet there's no apparent way to
change the shipping address.

